# Best add-on grip?



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Just wanna get pples opinion on which addon grip is best for the P9. Agrip wraparound or the Handall JR. Specifically, if you have tried both as I have tried the Handall and it was pretty good.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

I've tried both, and though I loved the feel of the Agrip, it kept peeling off. So, I bought and installed a Handall Jr. and love it!


----------



## WWhunter (Feb 14, 2008)

My PM45 that I just purchased used has an Uncle Mikes slip on type grip. I really like it as it allows a much better purchase on the small grip of the PM45.
WW


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a Handall Jr. for my CW9 and it made a world of difference.


----------



## whoami (Jan 27, 2009)

vernpriest said:


> I have a Handall Jr. for my CW9 and it made a world of difference.


I absolutely agree! I simple 8 dollar grip totally transformed the pistol...well worth the money.

Now, I will never part ways with my CW9, either!


----------



## Pender1 (Jun 28, 2009)

WWhunter said:


> My PM45 that I just purchased used has an Uncle Mikes slip on type grip. I really like it as it allows a much better purchase on the small grip of the PM45.
> WW


I pocket carry a PM45, how much would the Uncle Mike's affect my draw time?


----------



## mstiii (Dec 22, 2008)

*Hogue slip-on grip*

I just got the hogue slip-on grip and I love it.

I don't pocket carry (CW9), but I don't think the grip will change your draw time. Pocket access, holster, and gun size probably all combine to affect your draw time. What does look good to me about pocket carry is that you can have your hand on the gun and look casual already!

The Handall Jr. grip on my CW9 feels great. I it seems to have enough "grip" feel to it that your hand knows even better where to go, but not enough to snag or pull hard on your shirt on the draw. I was worried before I ordered it that it would be too sticky, but it wasn't. I just got it so haven't "felt" where it was over and over again to get the motor memory on the draw just right yet. The most noticible thing when you get it on is the comfort. The plastic checkering on the Kahr was good enough but the Hogue grip just feels much better!:smt023

All in all, I really like this grip and would recommend it to anyone. Look at the pictures in the forum to see what it would look like on your gun. The junior was a great fit for the CW9 and probably would be good for all Kahrs even though not specified anywhere for Hogue. It was not hard to get on. I used my fingers to get it started and then stuck in a small, smooth, round ball-point pen (not the writing side) to roll around and help slide it down to the right position.

Here is where I bought mine along with some other stuff.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=654041


----------

